# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  CKD project - Chế tạo kẹp spindle (spindle mount)

## CKD

*CKD project - Chế tạo kẹp spindle (spindle mount)*
Muốn tìm một cái kẹp spindle, nhỏ, nhẹ, đẹp sao mà khó quá (bản tính khó chịu) nên tìm cách DIY cho nó vừa ý.
Loai hoay cả buổi, có chút thành quả, không biết nó có đẹp không thì không dám chắt, nhưng với bản thân CKD thì nó lài cái đẹp nhất nhất ấy  :Wink:   :Smile: .
Trình tự
- 3D với solidwork, xem thêm ở đây.
- 2D với AutoCAD (xem & kiểm tra)
- CAM với ArtCAM.
- Gia công với Micro mill cnc H-frame v.1 với dao 6mm
- Làm nguội by Me.

Bắt đầu là việc kiểm tra cái hình 2D trước.


Xong CAD rồi thì tới CAM.. abc, xyz trên ArtCAM.. xong  :Smile: 

Lục tìm miếng nhôm... loanh quanh một hồi cũng lụm được miếng nhôm thấy gớm.. :Mad: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...ll=1#post79744

Gá phôi, chạy phát nó thành thế này


Đổi kẹp ra bên ngoài


Quất luôn ra một đống ba via.. hết thấy đường luôn  :Wink: 


So sanh với trước và sau khi gia công

----------

GORLAK, secondhand

----------


## CKD

Sau khi làm sạch mạt phay.
Mặt trên


Mặt dưới. *Do gá phôi trực tiếp trên mặt bàn, sợ để vết nên trừ hao 0.1mm*. Kết quả là nó còn một lớp mỏng


Đo thử...........


Thiết kế 90mm


Spindle đường kính 65mm


Bới lông tìm vết............... dao








Có vi déo cờ líp. *Coming soon*  :Confused:

----------

GORLAK, secondhand, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Update vi déo cờ líp.



Nghe tiếng rên mà sót  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chơi nước giải nhiệt gì xịn vậy anh  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Sang như Tây ấy.
Em thì làm chai nước xà phòng (trong nhà lúc nào chả có), cứ một lát châm một chút là xong.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## huuminhsh

hình như bác ấy dùng WD40 giải nhiệt thì phaỉ. 80k chai.quá dữ ^^

----------


## CKD

Cải tiến ngay và luôn  :Wink: . Vừa tiết kiệm, vừa khoẻ người.

----------


## Gamo

> Sang như Tây ấy.
> Em thì làm chai nước xà phòng (trong nhà lúc nào chả có), cứ một lát châm một chút là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


Xà phòng & dầu mài, cái nào tốt hơn hả bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Xà phòng & dầu mài, cái nào tốt hơn hả bác?


Xà phòng tốt hơn cho cái túi ngắn hạn của bạn, dầu mài tốt hơn cho cái spin dài hạn của bạn. Chọn 1 trong 2  :Smile:

----------

elenercom, Gamo

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cải tiến ngay và luôn . Vừa tiết kiệm, vừa khoẻ người.


cái bộ chia kia là 1 đường nước với 1 đường là gì vậy bác ?em cũng tính làm 1 con giải nhiệt 2 vòi cho hướng dao nào cũng có nước thổi ba zo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, 50k/l dầu mài, pha với nước, xịt nhỏ giọt thì chắc tới tết Congo mà

----------


## GORLAK

Có cách nào cho nó phun sương đc ko các bác? 1 đường nước bơm ra và 1 đường hơi, giờ e muốn kết hợp cho nó phun thành sương luôn, có bác nào cao kiến giúp e phát.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hoho, 50k/l dầu mài, pha với nước, xịt nhỏ giọt thì chắc tới tết Congo mà


dầu mài là cái đầu pa trắng sữa phải không bác ?cứ tương đi bác em thấy 1l dầu pha 40 50l nước vô tư .ko có nó đồ sắt nó sét thấy thương.j chứ tiếc kiệm cái này thì không đáng lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Có cách nào cho nó phun sương đc ko các bác? 1 đường nước bơm ra và 1 đường hơi, giờ e muốn kết hợp cho nó phun thành sương luôn, có bác nào cao kiến giúp e phát.


cũng đang cùng nhu cầu như bác .em đang nghĩ làm như cái đầu phun sơn, 1 ống hơi và ống nước nối vuông góc ,ống nước tiết diện nhỏ hơn ống hơi chắc là ra sương được ấy chứ.khi mở hơi chênh lệch áp suất sẽ hút nước và xé nhỏ hạt nước đồng thời thổi ra ngoài.mới có nghĩ à .có bác nào thành công thì cho cái nhận xét với

----------


## cuong

trời cái m,áy nhỏ nhỏ hơm nọ mà công lực dữ

----------


## CKD

> Có cách nào cho nó phun sương đc ko các bác? 1 đường nước bơm ra và 1 đường hơi, giờ e muốn kết hợp cho nó phun thành sương luôn, có bác nào cao kiến giúp e phát.


Cái trong hình đích thị là phun sương nè.

----------


## Gamo

> cũng đang cùng nhu cầu như bác .em đang nghĩ làm như cái đầu phun sơn 1 ống hơi và ống nước nối vuông góc ống hơi tiết diện nhỏ chắc là ra sương được ấy chứ.khi mở hơi chênh lệch áp suất sẽ hút nước và xé nhỏ hạt nước đồng thời thổi ra ngoài.mới có nghĩ à .có bác nào thành công thì cho cái nhận xét với


Hix... máy bơm hơi thì hơi bị to & cồng kềnh. Ko biết có máy bơm nước nào dung lượng nhỏ mà công lực lớn ko ta?




> Cái trong hình đích thị là phun sương nè.


Giàu quá... >.<

----------


## thuhanoi

> cũng đang cùng nhu cầu như bác .em đang nghĩ làm như cái đầu phun sơn 1 ống hơi và ống nước nối vuông góc ống hơi tiết diện nhỏ chắc là ra sương được ấy chứ.khi mở hơi chênh lệch áp suất sẽ hút nước và xé nhỏ hạt nước đồng thời thổi ra ngoài.mới có nghĩ à .có bác nào thành công thì cho cái nhận xét với


Đúng rồi, đốt và kéo cái ống hơi cho nó thuôn nhỏ tiét diện lại, phía sau chỗ eo đó cắm cái ống kim tiêm thuốc vào (mài bằng đầu đi) nối cái ống tiêm vào lon nước chi đó ... xả hơi là nó phun hơi, nguyên lý bernuli đó. Hoặc đơn giản dùng ống hơi xịt ngang trên miệng cái ống tiêm đó là nó phun hơi tùm lum luôn  :Big Grin: 
Hình như bác Hung xxx dùng cái này để sơn sờpin nên nó đẹp vậy đó  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, hung1706, huuminhsh

----------


## Tuấn

Dùng cái súng phun sơn được ko bác ?

----------


## Gamo

Súng phun sơn thì mình phải cột cái cò súng lại hả ông anh? Có phương pháp nào cho dân làm biếng & tính thẩm mỹ cao hem?

----------


## GORLAK

Phức tạp quá, thôi e bơm nước tưới cho nó lụt lội luôn vậy.

----------


## CKD

> Phức tạp quá, thôi e bơm nước tưới cho nó lụt lội luôn vậy.


Trời..
Mua cái vòi xịt phun sương là xong. Mình đang dùng đoá.... mắc gì chế cháo chi cho mệt người.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái nài thì khó chi, các bác mua cái van khoá / chỉnh lưu ấy, nó xịt nc nhiều thì siết vô tí là xong mà.
Bác Gorlak muốn phun sương cũng có cách, 165k mua cái bộ phun sương quán cafe về chế thêm cái ống ra, bao mát cả phôi và sờ-pín  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chỗ nào mà chỉ cóa 165k thui?

----------


## hung1706

Ngay góc ngã 4 bốn xã trên đg Hòa Bình đó ạ, thấy treo bảng chỉ 165k hehe

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## biết tuốt

e toàn  lấy bơm cá bơm lụt nước che chắn cẩn thận nó khỏi bắn thôi chứ 1 dây nước 1 dây hơi quá cồng kềnh

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## Gamo

> Ngay góc ngã 4 bốn xã trên đg Hòa Bình đó ạ, thấy treo bảng chỉ 165k hehe


Hohoho.... có chắc hem đóa... google thấy toàn triệu triệu cả... bữa nào mà ông đi ngang hỏi giùm với :x :x :x 
(165k còn rẻ hơn giá cái bơm mà)

----------


## hung1706

Haha có gì mai mốt em ghé ngang rồi báo lại cho

----------

Gamo

----------


## secondhand

Các bác toàn dâm CNCpro mà cứ hỏi thế nào phung sương, cứ ra mua đầu phung rẻ cháng của mấy vòi phung nước làm mát cho nhà hàng lúc xưa, nếu lổ to ko ra sương thì lật đầu nó lên tán cho 1 búa lổ nhò lại là ra sương luôn, tán quá là ra xương luôn á.

Nước tưới nguội rẽ nhất là xà bông cục loại 72% đen đen quậy với nước, xà bông bột là chết chắc mấy cục sắt thép  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## Ga con

> Hix... máy bơm hơi thì hơi bị to & cồng kềnh. Ko biết có máy bơm nước nào dung lượng nhỏ mà công lực lớn ko ta?
> 
> 
> 
> Giàu quá... >.<


Anh ghé tiệm Nguyên đường Vĩnh Viễn, có mấy cái bơm 125psi vài l/p, giá 250k/ cái e thấy rẻ nhất rồi. Tiện cái là có ren ống 17 luôn, ra mua cái đầu ren khí nén gắn vào là cắm ống được.

Áp dùng 24v nhưng hắn bảo chạy tới 70v ok. E thử 55v thấy vẫn êm ái. Có điều sợ giờ mấy con đẹp đẹp bị mua hết rồi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## Gamo

Ui, cảm ơn Mr. Phúc nhe!!!

Thấy có video minh họa hiệu ứng Venturi anh Thu Hà Lội nói, post cho bà con giải trí

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, GORLAK, thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thấy cô này có bán nè

https://www.facebook.com/thuylinh.vu.370?fref=ts

----------

Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, iamnot.romeo, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn bác nhiều nhe!!!

----------


## Nam CNC

nhớ mua mua giúp tao 5 cái luôn đi gà mờ , mua nhiều có giá tốt mà.

----------


## Ga con

Có mua thì giùm e 2 cái luôn đi, gửi chỗ Mr. Nam giúp e luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ Duonghoang có tay bán hàng gớm  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha hay quá há... đặt hàng xong mà ko lấy là cắt c.. đó nhe!!!

----------


## GORLAK

Tuốt ngoài HP lận, alo nó chuyển vào.

----------


## Gamo

Ok ok... đặt hàng mà ko lấy là cắt đó  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao có nhiều C... lắm , cắt thoải mái hehehe.

----------


## cty686

Định nhờ bác mua 2 cái, xem lại thấy bán ở HP gần nhà. :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Anh ghé tiệm Nguyên đường Vĩnh Viễn, có mấy cái bơm 125psi vài l/p, giá 250k/ cái e thấy rẻ nhất rồi. Tiện cái là có ren ống 17 luôn, ra mua cái đầu ren khí nén gắn vào là cắm ống được.
> 
> Áp dùng 24v nhưng hắn bảo chạy tới 70v ok. E thử 55v thấy vẫn êm ái. Có điều sợ giờ mấy con đẹp đẹp bị mua hết rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


đã có tới và chiêm ngưỡng rồi bác .mà sao em thấy nó yếu xìu .lưu lượng gió max 6l/p áp max 70psi sờ vào đầu ra thấy gió yếu xìu bịt lại luôn thấy lực thổi ra cũng nhẹ ,thôi đành đi về luôn.kiếm đường khác vậy .hic

----------


## huuminhsh

> Mấy cha hay quá há... đặt hàng xong mà ko lấy là cắt c.. đó nhe!!!


bác có mua cho em ké với .please !!!!! em có gọi con nhỏ đó mấy làm mà hỏng thèm nghe.hic

----------


## Gamo

Ok bác! Hàng về em hú các bác qua lấy.

----------


## huuminhsh

thế thì quá tuyệt  ^^!

----------


## GORLAK

E mới nhận đc luôn, nhưng mà coi lại thì muốn chơi nó phải có bơm hơi hoặc máy nén khí, bó tay rồi, bác nào lấy e để lại, mua về ngó cái coi nó ra sao, hehehhe



E có bơm nước thôi nên chơi cái vòi này cho nhanh.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huuminhsh

> E mới nhận đc luôn, nhưng mà coi lại thì muốn chơi nó phải có bơm hơi hoặc máy nén khí, bó tay rồi, bác nào lấy e để lại, mua về ngó cái coi nó ra sao, hehehhe
> 
> 
> 
> E có bơm nước thôi nên chơi cái vòi này cho nhanh.


nhìn cặp ray X y của bác mà em xót xa quá

----------


## GORLAK

Chưa vó phương án che chắn cho ok bác, tạm hành hạ nó vài hôm.

----------


## linhdt1121

> E mới nhận đc luôn, nhưng mà coi lại thì muốn chơi nó phải có bơm hơi hoặc máy nén khí, bó tay rồi, bác nào lấy e để lại, mua về ngó cái coi nó ra sao, hehehhe


cụ muốn phun sương mà ko chơi nén khí thì mua cái bơm của máy lọc nc đấy, em nhớ ko nhầm có 200k thì phải, thêm cái bep phung sương thì quá ok, 1 cái máy bơm có thể lắp 4 cái bep phun, cụ tha hồ làm mát.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Ga con

> đã có tới và chiêm ngưỡng rồi bác .mà sao em thấy nó yếu xìu .lưu lượng gió max 6l/p áp max 70psi sờ vào đầu ra thấy gió yếu xìu bịt lại luôn thấy lực thổi ra cũng nhẹ ,thôi đành đi về luôn.kiếm đường khác vậy .hic


Cái này bơm nước mà bác. Phải có lực cản (back pressure) áp nó mới lên, còn để không thế áp nó ra bằng không.

Nguyên zin nó là bơm máy lọc nước đó. Có mấy loại ra 80, 100, 125 psi. E về gắn vòi rửa xe được luôn (xịt chừng 10m với vòi chừng 1mm, tăng áp nữa nó ra sương luôn chứ không thành tia.

Cụ gà mờ gửi hàng chỗ Mr. Nam giúp e nhé. Thank nhiều.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cái này bơm nước mà bác. Phải có lực cản (back pressure) áp nó mới lên, còn để không thế áp nó ra bằng không.
> 
> Nguyên zin nó là bơm máy lọc nước đó. Có mấy loại ra 80, 100, 125 psi. E về gắn vòi rửa xe được luôn (xịt chừng 10m với vòi chừng 1mm, tăng áp nữa nó ra sương luôn chứ không thành tia.
> 
> Cụ gà mờ gửi hàng chỗ Mr. Nam giúp e nhé. Thank nhiều.


hỏng lẻ em xem nhầm bơm hic.con bơm nó mau xanh phải ko bác.thấy ổng chủ cũng kêu đó bơm hơi mà ta ?mà sao thấy nó đâu có phải bơm ly tâm?bác cho em xem hình em nó với.

----------


## Gamo

> Cái này bơm nước mà bác. Phải có lực cản (back pressure) áp nó mới lên, còn để không thế áp nó ra bằng không.
> 
> Nguyên zin nó là bơm máy lọc nước đó. Có mấy loại ra 80, 100, 125 psi. E về gắn vòi rửa xe được luôn (xịt chừng 10m với vòi chừng 1mm, tăng áp nữa nó ra sương luôn chứ không thành tia.
> 
> Cụ gà mờ gửi hàng chỗ Mr. Nam giúp e nhé. Thank nhiều.


Hehe, ok bác. Ko hỉu sao hàng của mình chưa tới nữa

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Trời, con này bơm màng chứ bơm ly tâm sao lên áp nổi.
Thôi xong, bác nói em ngợ ngờ là con bơm ly tâm hay bơm hơi rồi. Con em nói vỏ sắt mạ kẽm, có thì tem màu bạc, đầu bơm màu đen. Bác bảo con bơm phun sương là họ đưa ra mà.

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

> Cái này bơm nước mà bác. Phải có lực cản (back pressure) áp nó mới lên, còn để không thế áp nó ra bằng không.
> 
> Nguyên zin nó là bơm máy lọc nước đó. Có mấy loại ra 80, 100, 125 psi. E về gắn vòi rửa xe được luôn (xịt chừng 10m với vòi chừng 1mm, tăng áp nữa nó ra sương luôn chứ không thành tia.
> 
> Cụ gà mờ gửi hàng chỗ Mr. Nam giúp e nhé. Thank nhiều.


Hàng tới chiều hôm qua. Giờ mình mang qua nhà Nam Ròm

----------

Ga con

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hàng tới chiều hôm qua. Giờ mình mang qua nhà Nam Ròm


có phần của em ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác qua tóm lão Nam Ròm nhé

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hehe, bác qua tóm lão Nam Ròm nhé


dzạy là phải giành giật với bác nam rồi kaka

----------

